# Viveruim?



## zombielover3617 (Oct 16, 2015)

I have been looking into a cool cage type deal of my new hedgie. He currently lives in a tote but wanted to try and research other things just for fun & maybe some day get something new. 

Can anyone explain what a viv really is? Are terrariums pretty much the same thing? 

Were would one in the US acquire such a thing?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes it’s basically the same thing, a vivarium is an enclosed space where you can keep organisms in - e.g an aquarium, which is a vivarium with water. A terrarium is a viv with only land which is what you keep a hedgehog in. 
Pretty much everyone except the UK calls it a terrarium, but vivarium is correct as well, just a more broader term. 

I don’t have experience with them as I’m not in the US but I’ve heard good things about Animal Plastics.


----------



## zombielover3617 (Oct 16, 2015)

Thank you so much for the response! 
I was wondering, been trying to dig up some information but haven't had too much of luck. But will continue to check out some stuff 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

